# General > Pets Corner >  Puppies!!!

## YummyMummy

Sasha (and Archie!) have had 5 lovely puppies!!

Wanting to share my pics............

Born on Wednesday night/Thursday morning. 4 boys and 1 girl. Adorable. Sasha a natural Mum.

----------


## donnick

What a bunch of cuties    awwww

----------


## zarapopet

ah so cute youll have great time watching your pups day by day so facinating ..mine had 6 pups last year and couldnt stop watching the changes. what kind o pups are they

----------


## miranda

awwww they are gorgeous !!! :Smile:

----------


## Jenni

Have to totally agree with Yummy Mummy but could be slightly biased considering we are Archie's owners. Both Sasha and Archie are beautiful black labs so the 'bairns' should be adorable.

----------


## teenybash

What a lovely pickle of puppies............well done mama  :Smile:

----------


## Stavro

One female, she is certainly outnumbered here! Should prove to be _a lot of fun_ choosing names for this boodle.  :Smile:

----------


## Stavro

> Have to totally agree with Yummy Mummy but could be slightly biased considering we are Archie's owners. Both Sasha and Archie are beautiful black labs so the 'bairns' should be adorable.


*Well done, Archie too!*  :Smile:

----------


## YummyMummy

Yes, we couldn't have managed without Archie - he is a star! :Smile:

----------


## Rictina

AWwww they are all so adorable.

I just want a wee cuddle please.

----------


## Aaldtimer

> Have to totally agree with Yummy Mummy but could be slightly biased considering we are Archie's owners. Both Sasha and Archie are beautiful black labs so the 'bairns' should be adorable.


Just wondering...if they are both black Labs, where do the yellow pups come from?
Is that a throwback from previous generations? ::

----------


## YummyMummy

> Just wondering...if they are both black Labs, where do the yellow pups come from?
> Is that a throwback from previous generations?


Good question - everyone is bound to ask, so thanks!

OK, here's why Sasha has 2 yellow labs, despite Archie (Dad) and her being black labradors:

There are two sets of genes that control lab coats: 

(1) Colours are either black or brown (black is dominant over brown); 

(2) A second gene sets colour or no colour. [Yellow coats are not strictly a colour rather they are an absence of colour (i.e. the no colour gene)].

So, parents can be black but carry the (silent) "no colour gene". If both parents that mate carry the "no colour" gene on average 25% of the pups will be gold. They are still full pedigrees!

Sasha had 8 puppies in total, 3 were sadly stillborn, so 25% of 8 = 2 puppies. 2 out of the entire litter were yellow. Bingo!!!

----------


## Liz

Aaaawww bless!  They are gorgeous. :Grin:

----------


## young_fishin_neep

They are absolutley lovely, i just wanna take them all home and cuddle them! shame had three still born but nice to know the other 5 are nice and healthy and mum is doing well, i bet the wee girl is going to love having 4 brothers to play with  :Smile:  

xx

----------


## Aaldtimer

Thanks for that YM! Fascinating stuff. :Smile:

----------


## bluebell

awwww bless they are adorable....would love a cuddle and smell that puppy smell....you're going to have your hands full when they get on the move.....

----------


## kitty

Awww they are lovely.  Bet you can't wait for them to be up and running around.  :Grin: 


I loved having puppies running around the house (apart from the cleaning up after them)  Its so much fun just watching them run around and learn.  I also loved watching their mum sit proudly making sure they were all ok.

----------


## crustyroll

> Good question - everyone is bound to ask, so thanks!
> 
> OK, here's why Sasha has 2 yellow labs, despite Archie (Dad) and her being black labradors:
> 
> There are two sets of genes that control lab coats: 
> 
> (1) Colours are either black or brown (black is dominant over brown); 
> 
> (2) A second gene sets colour or no colour. [Yellow coats are not strictly a colour rather they are an absence of colour (i.e. the no colour gene)].
> ...


I am going to be really picky here...  ::   You don't get Gold Labradors, they are yellow, to avoid confusion between Yellow Labradors and Golden Retrievers.  

Two blacks can produce yellow if they carry the hidden colour, a chocolate can produce yellow, but yellows can only produce yellows.  Jinx's pups are all black, mum is black carrying yellow, dad is chocolate carrying chocolate, therefore some of the pups will carry yellow and chocolate although black is still the dominat colour... confusing eh???  :: 

Pop over to www.alsweyn.co.uk to see pictures of Jinx's pups born in January.

----------


## shazzap

Cute.......

----------


## YummyMummy

> I am going to be really picky here...  You don't get Gold Labradors, they are yellow, to avoid confusion between Yellow Labradors and Golden Retrievers. 
> 
> Two blacks can produce yellow if they carry the hidden colour, a chocolate can produce yellow, but yellows can only produce yellows. Jinx's pups are all black, mum is black carrying yellow, dad is chocolate carrying chocolate, therefore some of the pups will carry yellow and chocolate although black is still the dominat colour... confusing eh??? 
> 
> Pop over to www.alsweyn.co.uk to see pictures of Jinx's pups born in January.


 
I know, I know - technically yellow, but got in my head they are our little golden boys, haven't I???? Can't help myself referring to them as gold.

Your dogs and pups are absolutely adorable.

The puppies are all thriving - wee tubbies, piling on the weight. Any day now they should open their eyes - then the fun will really begin! 

Thanks to all for the comments and messages :Smile:  We are thrilled with them and so proud of Sasha!

----------


## Venture

> Pop over to www.alsweyn.co.uk to see pictures of Jinx's pups born in January.


What a brilliant website.  I've spent ages looking at all the pics and videos of your adorable dogs.  Well worth a look everyone. :Smile:

----------


## crustyroll

Thanks, the dogs are my 'bairns' now as the boys are older  ::  

Puppies are hard work but I love that people are getting so much joy out of them, it makes it all worth while and I must be doing something right!

----------


## crustyroll

> The puppies are all thriving - wee tubbies, piling on the weight. Any day now they should open their eyes - then the fun will really begin!



Oh wait until they are up on their feet and running!!!!! The boys are now 5 and half weeks old and are little terrors.  I've been wearing a long wooly cardy today, what a bad idea as I needed rescued by the husband earlier tonight when the pups were pulling in all directions.  By five weeks they had learned how to shred a newspaper, pinch coals from my fake fire, bite, chew cupboard handles, bite, play with the big dogs, bite, pull your lacers, grab the kitchen roll as you're cleaning up, oh and have I forgotten to say, bite?

Glad to hear that the pups are doing well, sorry to hear about the others, I know exactly what thats like.  Hopefully they'll be up on their feet soon and tucking into the grub.

----------


## RELAX

i can feel a song coming on ,,and they call it puppy love.................

----------


## oakley2007

please phone 07909911035

----------


## YummyMummy

The bitch is black. 2 black boys and 2 yellow boys.

The bitch is already reserved for someone who is getting first refusal. I can't go into much detail on the forum, as puppy sales are banned, so have PM'd you  :Smile:

----------

